# Quick'n'easy grilled hot chocolate cake with coffee sauce



## edward36 (May 11, 2014)

Hey folks!

Here's an interesting cake I've stumbled upon... Found it in one of my cook books in an oven version, and simply adjusted it for a grill. Turned out to be absolutely delicious and a show grabber when served with vanilla ice cream.













chocolate_coffee_grilled_cake1.jpg



__ edward36
__ May 11, 2014






So, the recipe... My apologies if the amounts look "weird" - I've converted them from metric, so.

For the dough:

7.5 oz self-raising flour
1/8 tsp salt
2 tbsp unsweetened cocoa powder
1 stick (3.5 oz) butter
3.5 oz fine dark chocolate
5.5 oz sugar
4 oz milk
For the sauce:

1 cup hot water
1 espresso (1 oz)
3.5 oz brown sugar
4 oz milk
Prepare the grill to indirect grilling on medium heat (350F).

Melt the butter with the chocolate (I simply microwave them). Whisk in the sugar, then - milk, and finally - flour, cocoa powder and salt. Whisk it all until well blended and pour into a cast iron baking dish or a cast iron skillet. 

Make the sauce - whisk all the ingredients in a bowl until the sugar melts, and pour *all*  the sauce directly on the cake. Yeah, it'll look like the cake is simply flooded with the sauce, but that's the thing about it. That's how it should be, so don't get scared. 

Until this point the cake can be made few hours ahead and stored in the refrigerator until needed to be baked. 

That's it. About 1 hour before you plan on serving it place the baking dish or a skillet on the grill away from direct heat and close the lid. You want to bake it for about 40-45 min until the cake is set on the sides, but still feels "dancing" in the middle.

Let rest for 10 min and serve with vanilla ice cream.













chocolate_coffee_grilled_cake2.jpg



__ edward36
__ May 11, 2014


















chocolate_coffee_grilled_cake3.jpg



__ edward36
__ May 11, 2014






Enjoy!


----------

